# ***1963 impala system***



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ok fellas so this year i will be putting in a nice lil' system in my 63 convertible. As of right now everything is og. its got a 327 with a three speed on the column. Anyways, i really dont want nothing big AT ALL, just want some good mid/highs inside and maybe a pair of 10 inch subs, or one 12 inch for bass. so far i got some nice 6 1/2 kicker components for the kick panels. also got a 4 channel amp for my mids/highs.

1.will a 6 1/2 fit in the rear center without modifications? the other 6 1/2 will go in the front dash.
2.suggestions, pair of 10 inch subs or one 12 inch sub?
3.should i run 2 amps? 1 for the mids/highs and 1 for the subs?
4.eventhough i will not having anything major, do i have to upgrade my electrical in the car? alternator? the big 3?
5.suggestion, i plan on getting a single din headunit mounted under the dash.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19781733
> *ok fellas so this year i will be putting in a nice lil' system in my 63 convertible. As of right now everything is og. its got a 327 with a three speed on the column. Anyways, i really dont want nothing big AT ALL, just want some good mid/highs inside and maybe a pair of 10 inch subs, or one 12 inch for bass. so far i got some nice 6 1/2 kicker components for the kick panels. also got a 4 channel amp for my mids/highs.
> 
> 1.will a 6 1/2 fit in the rear center without modifications? the other 6 1/2 will go in the front dash.
> ...


you know what will rock is some 6 n the kicks.6x9 under the rear top in a box.and 2 tens in the very rear of the car or 12 inch sub. because i just finished one up and it was o so nice and clean sounding with the top up or down.. :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

6 inch in the kick panels u mean? where would the 6x9's go? wouldnt the top be in the way?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19782114
> *6 inch in the kick panels u mean? where would the 6x9's go? wouldnt the top be in the way?
> *


yes sorry 6inch speakers in the kick panels.6x9 under the top works out fine you can here them perfect.sound will come threw fine i promise you that..the one i have pics up here under custom that car sound beautiful.


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

well then the 6 1/2 that i got for the kick panels should be fine. but i dont know where you would pu the 6x9? in the trunk under the top u mean? do you have pics of this?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 09:04 PM~19782312
> *well then the 6 1/2 that i got for the kick panels should be fine. but i dont know where you would pu the 6x9? in the trunk under the top u mean? do you have pics of this?
> *


yes sir look under the car audio on here custom work that is the car i just finished up..yes in the trunk under the top and you will here them when the top is up or down. :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

looks good bro!!! what kind of box for the 6x9s? also, will my 6 1/2 speakers for the kick panels fit right in or will i have to get some other kick panels for them to fit?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 09:15 PM~19782455
> *looks good bro!!! what kind of box for the 6x9s? also, will my 6 1/2 speakers for the kick panels fit right in or will i have to get some other kick panels for them to fit?
> *


just made some boxes for them bro nothing special.yes sir the 6 1/2 will fit fine . i used his factory ones and made a small pod off that and it work out great..if i can help you out in any way ask homie .. :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

anymore suggestions????


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

im doing an install on my 63 convertible right now too. im gonna be running 6.5 inch components in the kicks in custom fiberglass kick panels and 2 ported sa8's in trunk. the comps will be powered by a sundown sax125.2 and the subs by a sax1200d. those sundown 8's are supposed to get very loud in tiny enclosures  if i decide to add rear fill ill probly just put a 6.5 or something in the stock back seat location.


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

let me know how it turns out!!!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

yea i would put a high amp alternator n maybe a yellow top optima battery


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah i need a new alternator and ill probly get a kinetic battery to replace my regular battery as well as big 3. dont want another battery in the trunk though cuz ill already have 8 for the setup, sounds come second to the setup and its not crazy powerful only about 1500 rms. can i get a chrome high amp alt anywhere that looks like a normal chrome alternator?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 5 2011, 01:22 AM~19790869
> *yea i would put a high amp alternator n maybe a yellow top optima battery
> *


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19781733
> *ok fellas so this year i will be putting in a nice lil' system in my 63 convertible. As of right now everything is og. its got a 327 with a three speed on the column. Anyways, i really dont want nothing big AT ALL, just want some good mid/highs inside and maybe a pair of 10 inch subs, or one 12 inch for bass. so far i got some nice 6 1/2 kicker components for the kick panels. also got a 4 channel amp for my mids/highs.
> 
> 1.will a 6 1/2 fit in the rear center without modifications? the other 6 1/2 will go in the front dash.
> ...





























just one i finished up. there is very little trunk rattle and made sure to hide all wiring under hood for the customer..more pic up soon..


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19781733
> *ok fellas so this year i will be putting in a nice lil' system in my 63 convertible. As of right now everything is og. its got a 327 with a three speed on the column. Anyways, i really dont want nothing big AT ALL, just want some good mid/highs inside and maybe a pair of 10 inch subs, or one 12 inch for bass. so far i got some nice 6 1/2 kicker components for the kick panels. also got a 4 channel amp for my mids/highs.
> 
> 1.will a 6 1/2 fit in the rear center without modifications? the other 6 1/2 will go in the front dash.
> ...



















here another one bro just trying to get you ideas.. :biggrin:


----------

